# To Everyone in TAB who's going through something....enjoy



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

*To Everyone in TAM who's going through something....enjoy*

[/QUOTE]Just want to give everyone in TAM (yes TAM...not TAB) an uplifting song to start your day with. It is a Christian song, but it's a good one, I love it....enjoy! 

Matt Maher: "Turn Around" Lyric Video - YouTube


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

TAB?


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

I remember TAB when I was growing up. You could put a nail in a can of it and the nail would dissolve!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ReturnOfTheKitty (Aug 11, 2012)

Try saying TAMTAMTAM while you're holding your nose.....


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Talk about burps


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

And thanks for sharing the music, music is a healer


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

It was morning, what can I say


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

Talk About Booty?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Thinking about blondes


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> And thanks for sharing the music, music is a healer


It's has helped me see things clear at times..

Now how do I change the title of this thread?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

just click edit on the first post and you should be able to change the title


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Awwwwwe!! I liked TAB a whole lot better. 'Cept for the aftertaste!

Anyway, good song. I am a music lover and I think there can be a lot of healing in notes and melodies. I've written a few "songs" since March 6th. Music is key. (pun intended)


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

SomedayDig said:


> Awwwwwe!! I liked TAB a whole lot better. 'Cept for the aftertaste!
> 
> Anyway, good song. I am a music lover and I think there can be a lot of healing in notes and melodies. I've written a few "songs" since March 6th. Music is key. (pun intended)



I'm liking TAB too  I might keep it

I've written a few songs too while playing my guitar
I have a deep rooted love for music


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

what's funny is that songs I liked that I had no idea were about infidelity I realized that they are post Dday


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah...isn't that funny how that works?


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> just click edit on the first post and you should be able to change the title


It worked :smthumbup:


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

ok...so I changed it....

still says TAB


----------

